# Norwegian: nok



## hungpham

I just read this sentence: når barna blir større, kommer jeg nok til å søke jobb.

Is that just a different way to say? Or is it a better way than "når barna blir større, søker jeg jobb"?


----------



## sjiraff

I believe it's sort of like saying "afterall" in some cases, but I'm not sure if it's always the case. What are the sentences around your quote?

Edit: I think I'm wrong there actually, I was thinking of when people say "jo", I think nok means to re-affirm what was said? My bad!


----------



## raumar

"Nok" can have many different meanings, depending on the context, but in this case it means "probably". It makes the statement less certain. 

In other words: "Når barna blir større, søker jeg sannsynligvis jobb".


----------



## raumar

I realize that the answer I gave yesterday was a bit short. It was not exactly wrong when Sjiraff assumed that "nok" was affirmative. Actually, "nok" can mean "probably" as well as "certainly" or "surely".

In spoken Norwegian, this is usually not a problem. The context, as well as the way it is said, tells you what it means. But in a written text, where you don't get any help from the intonation, it might be difficult to understand the meaning of "nok" -- at least in some cases. 

The meanings of "nok" has been discussed in an earlier thread, which I think you may find useful: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1530868


----------



## sjiraff

Thanks for the link Raumar, good thread.

Also Hungpham, I think "nok" can also mean the same as like "atter..." or "enda...", with things like "Nok en seier for mitt lag...".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

'Nok' in this particular case is an adverb, or sooner, an adverbial modifier. It does not (here) have an independent meaning, but it alters the mode of the statement. It is meant to add an element of probability


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> 'Nok' in this particular case is an adverb, or sooner, an adverbial modifier. It does not (here) have an independent meaning, but it alters the mode of the statement. It is meant to add an element of probability


Jeg lurte på om dette selv. Takk for en god forklaring *NNYC! *

Without '_*nok*_' included in the sentence, would the following be a good translation?

When the children grow up, I'm going to look for a job.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Yes, but the underlying message is: "When the kids are growing up, I will (most likely) get a job". The statement contains an element of probability, not certainty.


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Yes, but the underlying message is: "When the kids are growing up, I will (most likely) get a job". The statement contains an element of probability, not certainty.


Tusen takk for det!


----------

